# Car Quiver



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2016)

follow up to the SUV thread, what's in your driveway?

2015 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Sport
2015 Subi Outback Limited (2.5L)
2010 Nissan Rogue SL AWD
1997 Toyota Camry


The Rogue is new to us. it wasn't what i was originally looking for but the deal was too good to pass, only 15,000 miles on it.  The Jeep and Subi will be the goto vehicles for trips north. The rogue will be a mostly for son commuting to work, 60 miles round trip, but wanted something better in snow than the camry.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2016)

2016 Camaro 2SS 6 Speed 480HP
2015 Subie Legacy 3.6R Limited
2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee Altitude

Camaro is the nice weather toy. Its currently in hibernation since last week. Bring on ski season!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 20, 2016)

:lol:

2015 Toyota Highlander Limited V6
2017 Subaru Outback 2.5 Limited
2008 Honda Civic LX


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 20, 2016)

2013 Toyota Tacoma Sport Double Cab
2011 Toyota Tacoma Sport Double Cab
2014 Honda CRV (high end trim, but forget what its called)

2008 Kawasaki Verseys
2004 Honda Shadow Aero
2012 Yamaha Zumo 125


----------



## yeggous (Nov 20, 2016)

2016 Chevrolet Silverado Double Cab LT All Star Edition
2011 Hyundai Santa Fe SE


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bigbog (Nov 20, 2016)

2012 Nissan Xterra
1992 Honda Accord


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 20, 2016)

2012 Toyota 4Runner SR5
2013 Toyota RAV4 Limited 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Nov 20, 2016)

2016 GMC Acadia SLT
2015 Audi Q7 TDI Diesel
2006 Toyota Rav4

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 20, 2016)

2016 Subaru Outback 3.6R
2015 Chevy Equinox
2005 Nissan 350z roadster


----------



## Quietman (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, I can't afford newer cars like you guys.   

95 Honda Accord DL 185k 
00 Dodge Caravan 285k
01 Saturn L200 150k
07 Dodge Caravan 168k

I have never paid more than $4K for a car, the most expensive of my current cars was the 07 at $2.2k.  Buy them used, do the minor repairs yourself, and save a lot. I always have my local trusted mechanic check out the cars before I buy.  If the buyer says no to that, I walk every time.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 21, 2016)

2016 jeep grand cherokee

2015 dodge ram 2500

Love the cherokee but its a lease so no trips north with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2016)

2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee (102K)
2009 Volvo S40 (112K)

Kids' cars:
2010 Ford Focus (away at school)
2009 Subaru Impreza


----------



## buellski (Nov 21, 2016)

2011 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited
2012 Mini Hardtop
2016 Subaru Impreza

-- other vehicles in the driveway --

2002 Honda Rancher ES (for plowing)
2007 Buell Ulysses XB12X (for fun)


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 21, 2016)

07 Chevy Silverado Classic crew cab LS 4wd Mine 125k
15 Subaru Forester wifes 10k
13 VW tiguan sons 28k (he bought)
95 Toyota Camry daughters 150K (i bought)

05 Yamaha TTR250
07 Yamaha TTR230
73 Kawasaki G5


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

We are influx!  When we moved we gave our Volvo S40 to our son in college.  Kept the Chrysler Aspen until it died with 335,000 miles on it.  We had purchased a second car which will be our sons car and Audi A6 2003.  I am driving it and getting it squared away.

We never buy new - generally 3-5 years old.  So currently in the market for an SUV so the SUV thread was good early on .  It morphed!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 21, 2016)

2005 Subaru WRX wagon 5MT 285hp
2005 Subaru Legacy GT wagon 5MT 300hp
1999 Mazda Miata 10AE 6MT
2008 Honda Element 5MT

We hate slush boxes


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 21, 2016)

2011 Jeep Compass
2011 Jeep Liberty
2016 Toyota Prius
2016 BMW X5

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

I have one car it Nissan Maxima 2007?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry (Nov 21, 2016)

2012 Honda civic, 2004 gmc sierra 4x4 ext cab, 1957 ford f100 pickup.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 21, 2016)

2012 Kia Sorento EX v6 AWD.  102k (wife's)

2007 Toyota Tundra SR5 4x4.  104k (dump runs, boat hauler, ski trips)

2006 Mazda 3.   218k (daily commuter)

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Nov 21, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Wow, I can't afford newer cars like you guys.
> 
> 95 Honda Accord DL 185k
> 00 Dodge Caravan 285k
> ...



You are my hero.  I don't like to spend money on motor vehicles, strictly a means to an end.  
Own 2014 Subaru Outback 2.5, and 2007 Chrysler Town and Country minivan.



ScottySkis said:


> I have one car it Nissan Maxima 2007?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Best car I ever owned was a 1997 Maxima.  Bought it in 1999 with 50k miles, drove it until 2014.  Even then engine was fine, but needed a bunch of other stuff worked on.  Maxima is a wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2016)

Terry said:


> 2012 Honda civic, 2004 gmc sierra 4x4 ext cab, 1957 ford f100 pickup.


Love to see a picture of the F100

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Nov 22, 2016)

2013 RX350
2009 IS250
2003 Grand Cherokee Laredo

Toys:
1996 Arctic Cat Puma two-up
1996 Arctic Cat Jag
2003 Yamaha Wolverine 4x4

The toys were all bought well used and worked on my me. It's a fun hobby.


----------



## Terry (Nov 24, 2016)

View attachment 21069


deadheadskier said:


> Love to see a picture of the F100
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 24, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 25, 2016)

That F100 is a sweetie Terry!


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 25, 2016)

Terry said:


> View attachment 21069



Badass


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 25, 2016)

Terry said:


> View attachment 21069



Love it. Keep it sweaty.


----------



## Plowboy (Nov 28, 2016)

2006 F350 Dump  w/plow and sander
2005 F350 Crew Cab  w/plow
2003 Excursion  w/plow
1999 F150 Short Bed
1979 Camaro Z-28

Toys
2004 Ranger (off road only)
2000 Cherokee (off road only)
2007 CRF250R
2005 CRF450X
2002 CR250R
1986 Ski-Doo Tundra
1985 Ski-Doo Formula SS
1983 Yamaha IT250K


----------



## Abominable (Nov 29, 2016)

Plowboy said:


> 2006 F350 Dump  w/plow and sander
> 2005 F350 Crew Cab  w/plow
> 2003 Excursion  w/plow
> 1999 F150 Short Bed
> ...



Dayum.  I need a bigger garage.

So far I win prize for oldest average age.  Also biggest pieces of s&%t, probably.  Jag is pretty nice though.

87 Pathfinder
87 Saab 900
95 Jaguar XJS


----------



## yeggous (Nov 29, 2016)

Abominable said:


> Dayum.  I need a bigger garage.
> 
> So far I win prize for oldest average age.  Also biggest pieces of s&%t, probably.  Jag is pretty nice though.
> 
> ...



How do you keep a car alive for 30 years? I assumed long before then the whole thing would rust out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Abominable (Nov 29, 2016)

yeggous said:


> How do you keep a car alive for 30 years? I assumed long before then the whole thing would rust out.



Well I'm not the first owner on any of these.  And that's why southern, or southwestern, cars are sought after in the "classics" world.

Having said that, the Pathfinder is shot through after years of NE winters and beach driving.  But keeps on truckin'.

With today's cars, galvanized frames, etc.... if you were diligent about cleaning, undercoating, rust proofing I bet you could get 30 years even with our winters.  Maybe.


----------

